# Car manufacturer of choice?



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just seeing what you guys are all driving/interested in. Hopefully it could turn into a thread for car discussion too.

I drive an Acura RDX Turbo, but I yearn for a Lexus. Will definitely purchase a nice one in the future. Used to drive a beater Lexus RX300 and I fell in love with the attention to detail of the interior and conveniences, even though it was a 2000 model and 14 years old at that time. The Acura pales in comparison when it comes to fit and finish. I see gaps in certain panels! And for a luxury brand, it sure is plentiful in vinyl. The only saving grace is the superb handling and the hustle of the turbo engine. My reasonable dream car is the new Lexus LC500 Grand Touring car. Such a beauty.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

We're a German car family over here with one Mercedes C-Class and a VW GTI in the garage. The next car will undoubtedly be another Mercedes, probably an E-Class.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2017)

I've been a GM owner for most of my life. We had a Ford mini-van and two Dodge's ('71 Charger, '85 Ramcharger).
I've always bought used though and Chevy's have always come out on top of the list of best for the least for me.
I'm currently thinking of getting a used Suburban/Yukon or maybe even a Ford Flex.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Two Audis and a Mazda


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Under 8 cylinders im a die hard Honda man. When it comes to V8's I'm a GM man.

My baby is a 1991 Honda CRX Si.


__
http://instagr.am/p/eTDpzJibAk/


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Toyota, by the looks of it.

I really don't care as much about vehicles as most of my friends, but somehow one gets dragged into the culture anyway.

Since 1977, in order of purchase, with lots of overlap, some only owned for a couple of years, others for a decade or more: Beaumont, GMC van, Volvo sedan, Ford Maverick, Suzuki 4x4, Dodge half ton, Ford Bronco 4x4, Plymouth minivan, Nissan Sentra, Ford Escort, Toyota Rav4, Toyota Rav4, Toyota Tacoma 4x4, Toyota Rav4, Toyota Matrix. We're happy with the Toyota products, have a good local dealer and service, but might have bought a Subaru if there was a dealer nearby. 

My favourites were the Dodge half ton, the Volvo, and especially the Tacoma. I let my bride talk me out of the Tacoma and back into a Rav4, then she went out and got the Matrix...I should have kept the Tacoma.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Since I tend to keep my vehicles until they die, I'm kind of partial to Toyota. All minivans. The first was the LE, you know that tall skinny van ? I was a cargo with 4X4. Had it for ... over 200,000 km. That was a funky van, lots of great memories. Then a Previa that went to 500,000 km, it fell apart due to rust. And ... another Previa, that one got to 375,000 km, before I gave it to a friend. I now drive a 2002 Sienna with 300,000 km on it, no rust and still going strong.

A vehicle is for me practical transportation. It has to be as versatile as possible. First thing I do when I get a new van, is to chuck all the back seats out of it, build a platform on hinges with storage under it, that will serve as a bed or a flat surface to carry my paintings. Gotta be able to stuff sports gear in there and still be able to sleep in.

The next one might be ... a Toyota.

The LE 4X4 in 1990.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am driving a Hyundai Sonata and pull my 5th wheel with a Chevy 2500 but since the poll only allowed one choice, I was going to choose Hyundai. My choice drive, though, would be a BMW 7 series but I would never buy a new one. They are over $100,000.00. You can get a used one with under 50,000km for $20.000.00 or less. There are some good ones that pop up from time to time. I also like the Jags for their looks but they can't compare mechanically to a BMW or even the Nissan Maxima.


















*445 HP.*


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I drive a 2010 matrix, after a 91 and 96 camry SE (both). It's ok, I got it because it was practical and I could afford to drive it. After a little over four years of owning it (and lots of mileage) the fact that it's gutless and not the most comfortable is getting to me. My original plan was to pay it off before the financing was up, and get into something a lot more fun and sporty. For comparison, my mother's 2006 Accord SE is the better car all around, despite being 4 years older and driven by every one of my three siblings. Then I joined a touring band .

I don't really have a manufacturer of choice, since all I've ever driven have been Toyotas, a Ford Windstar (fun for the balls, not fun because minivan - but it had a VHS player!), and the accord. My wife has a fairly new Nissan Versa Note - not a bad car, but I had begged her to get something larger and I feel the size every time I'm in it.

My cousin drives an A4 and his parents own BMW's (I barely even saw the Merc before it got swapped for a 5 series). I have yet to drive any of their cars, but I'm sure it would provide a compelling comparison for why my next car should be something I'm actually excited about.

I was just excited to get out of an older car (despite the lower mileage it had for it's age). 

Hyundai, Kia and Ford have all gotten my attention for price to nice ration of their smaller cars. I like trucks but I have no reason to own one.

Ask again in 15 years when I'm on my second car hahaha.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Have a bias. My Dad worked 30 years at Chrysler. My brother worked there too and retired a few years ago. I have had two Chrysler vehicles that I was able to qualify for family discount. The 2008 RAM has been solid as a rock so far (cross my fingers, knock on wood)

Also my grandfather, uncle and cousin worked at Ford. My grandfather was one of the first 12 Ford workers to get pension.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

2004 GMC Jimmy (83k on the clock!)
2011 Nissan Juke (strange looking - but very much fun to drive)
1972 MGB - my baby since teenagedom

We're looking at something new this year for Maggs - leaning toward a Mazda CX5 at the moment.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I've had good luck with Ford pickups over the last 20 years and trucks in general before that so I don't see myself changing. Also had two cars up till last year when I got rid of one. I never used the cars much because the truck is just nicer for every day driving and the cars are a PITA - I'll probably get rid of TransAm this summer and that'll just leave the truck. Might buy a new regular cab shortbox F150 if I don't forget about it between now and then but I'd still keep the F150 supercab that I'm using now. If I had enough space to store them every vehicle that I ever owned would be sitting out back rusting away...lol


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> Have a bias. My Dad worked 30 years at Chrysler. My brother worked there too and retired a few years ago. I have had two Chrysler vehicles that I was able to qualify for family discount. The 2008 RAM has been solid as a rock so far (cross my fingers, knock on wood)
> 
> Also my grandfather, uncle and cousin worked at Ford. My grandfather was one of the first 12 Ford workers to get pension.


My family worked for CN for generations, but they'd never sell me a train at discounted prices.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Budda said:


> I like trucks but I have no reason to own one.


If you like something that's reason enough in my opinion but what I've found is that trucks are better value than cars and mine have lasted forever because mostly all they do is haul me around and they are way overbuilt for that. One of these days we're all gonna be dead for a real long time so if you like something you might as well do it and to hell with everything else - that's how I see it anyway...lol


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I've owned everything from a Suzuki 850cc 4x4 mini pickup to a Datsun 510 GT4 race car. I used to be into performance. Had a Porsche 944S, a highly modified turbo Dodge Charger, and on and on. I finally realized that you can only go so fast on public roads without endangering others so I got into racing. Started by modifying the Porsche, then the Dodge, then finally the track only Datsun. As I got older and had a few crashes I lost my edge and quit racing. Now my wife and I both drive Kia Souls. They are amazingly practical and cheap to operate. I'm going to be selling mine to my step daughter. She's been on mat leave and goes back to work soon. I'll replace it with a Kia Rio.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Honda Element for me. Got over 227.000 kil. on the old girl and still going strong.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ford. And now that I have Toyota Trucks....Ford.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Although I do tend towards Japanese cars as whole, my one experience with a domestic car wasn't bad at all. I drove one of those bright red poser Chrysler Neons with a massive wing on the back. It wasn't my choice of trim, but I got a really really good deal on it secondhand. It tanked through all the years I had it and never died once. Sold it to some teenager who wanted a cool first car. 

It pretty much looked like this.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I have no brand loyalty when it comes to automobiles. Something I like at a price I find attractive and I'm yours. However, when I was leasing I drove Ford's for many years. Currently a Dodge challenger, I liked the look and the price I got was very good.
As a younger man and knew much more about how the (simpler at the time) internal combustion engine worked, I was a die hard GM Man!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm not a car guy. My first car was a Jetta and I've always thought they were decent cars. But at this point, I'm out for bang for buck and A to B.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

No Nissan love here?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> I've owned everything from a Suzuki 850cc 4x4 mini pickup to a Datsun 510 GT4 race car. I used to be into performance. Had a Porsche 944S, a highly modified turbo Dodge Charger, and on and on. I finally realized that you can only go so fast on public roads without endangering others so I got into racing. Started by modifying the Porsche, then the Dodge, then finally the track only Datsun. As I got older and had a few crashes I lost my edge and quit racing. Now my wife and I both drive Kia Souls. They are amazingly practical and cheap to operate. I'm going to be selling mine to my step daughter. She's been on mat leave and goes back to work soon. I'll replace it with a Kia Rio.


My crx is going to be a slalom car this season, and maybe some time attack events too. 

We've also got an old Volvo for a rally cross car next season. We ran a Saabaru this year for rally cross.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

greco said:


> No Nissan love here?


I'm a big fan of performance based Nissans, and worked on a bunch of them, but I've never owned one. The 240Z is one of my all time favorite cars. 

I've spent some time wrecking on a variety of Skylines, 350Z, 180/240sx, Silvia, Sentra SE-R Spec V. My brother briefly had a lovely first gen 300ZX.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

The Datsun 240Z is very pretty.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wardo said:


> If you like something that's reason enough in my opinion but what I've found is that trucks are better value than cars and mine have lasted forever because mostly all they do is haul me around and they are way overbuilt for that. One of these days we're all gonna be dead for a real long time so if you like something you might as well do it and to hell with everything else - that's how I see it anyway...lol


Having driven my dad's Sierra, I just still don't have GAS for one. The value thing got me thinking though, since my car has basically lost it's value (major repair + highway mileage = guess I'll keep it til it dies).

I feel way more confident throwing my car into a corner a little too quick than the truck, but then the truck hasn't had good tires any time I've borrowed it.



greco said:


> No Nissan love here?


Wife has the versa note, her parents have two rogues. They seem to like them!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> No Nissan love here?


My wife and I were talking cars this morning which is pretty rare for her and I. She is really not into cars. However, she was saying how much she liked our '93 Maxima with the 3.0 litre engine. It was a pretty decent car and had some pretty decent pickup when you stomped on the accelerator.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Budda said:


> I feel way more confident throwing my car into a corner a little too quick than the truck


Steer with the throttle!, The current crop of trucks are like old muscle cars, they seriously haul a$$ in a straight line but need a bit of help in the turns.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I lean towards Japanese stuff however I just replaced my old 4runner with a bmw X5. Fantastic ride but premium gas is seriously stretching my sphincter everytime I fill that 90l tank. My wife drives a MB c350 and that's a pretty fantastic car as well. Some minor gripes about newer vehicle construction, electric tronic gas pedals instead of a mechanical linkage is still taking some getting used to.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I've owned many brands, but gave up on the high power cars and now its an Electric Smart for me. Lowest HP car I ever owned and I will never buy gas ever again. Last time was about 3 years ago. No oil changes, no nothing..........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have only ever owned GM or Ford vehicles. My F150 is still in great shape, 2005 and I have put almost nothing into it. Have to go with that as a top brand. My wife begged for a Smart Car. Got her a used one last year I have already dumped about 2 grand into it. Mercedes can go f^&% themselves


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have only ever owned GM or Ford vehicles. My F150 is still in great shape, 2005 and I have put almost nothing into it. Have to go with that as a top brand. My wife begged for a Smart Car. Got her a used one last year I have already dumped about 2 grand into it.


My brother-in-law bought one as well. I think he paid about $25,000.00 for it. With so many "real" cars getting around 50 MPG, I don't understand why anyone would buy one of those things when they can get something much better for the same price or less and also something that is way more safe in an accident.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

2004 Toyota Matrix owner here, it's a great car.

tons of room inside: fantastic for hauling gear & also sleeping on road trips

I typically buy used cars & drive them into the ground

I would consider a Lexus but that front grill is so damned ugly. can't get past it. waiting for them to change it


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Budda said:


> I feel way more confident throwing my car into a corner a little too quick than the truck ........


True.

But for me another reason I like the truck is that it slows me down a bit when it comes to flying into corners.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> My crx is going to be a slalom car this season, and maybe some time attack events too.


I've run this car at a lot of local tracks but mostly at the Mosport GP Track which is fast and a lot of fun to drive on. Gonna sell the car this year though as I don't have time for it anymore.

Corner 2 and 3.












Screwed up the edit - the car pic should have been at the top.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wardo said:


> I've run this one at a lot of local tracks but mostly at the Mosport GP Track which is fast and a lot of fun to drive on.
> 
> Corner 2 and 3.
> 
> ...



My old mechanic I used when I lived in Freelton, ON used to race his open wheel car there. He said the race is usually won or lost on turn 3. Is that correct?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> My old mechanic I used when I lived in Freelton, ON used to race his open wheel car there. He said the race is usually won or lost on turn 3. Is that correct?


Depends on the class. If they are all like Formula V or something that could be true because they are all about the same speed and maybe not much passing once they get going. So yeah, that could happen but I'm there maybe 5 races a year on that track helping my friends run their race trucks and things change throughout the race and I've never heard say that it's win or lose by turn 3 on the first lap. A lot of people I know have bought used nascar trucks and converted to road course rather than oval - they are, safe, fast and cheap. 

There's 3 of of them at Mosport:










Freezin my ass off - late fall race at TMP which is too short and tight of a track for the trucks to do well.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

For the most part, if it starts when you turn the key, the heater, lights and radio work, I drive it. I prefer older vehicles.....looking at a '56 Bel Air ragtop right now.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wardo said:


> Depends on the class. If they are all like Formula V or something that could be true because they are all about the same speed and maybe not much passing once they get going. So yeah, that could happen but I'm there maybe 5 races a year on that track helping my friends run their race trucks and things change throughout the race and I've never heard say that it's win or lose by turn 3 on the first lap. A lot of people I know have bought used nascar trucks and converted to road course rather than oval - they are, safe, fast and cheap.
> 
> There's 3 of of them at Mosport:
> 
> ...


Good pics!

I used to go there quite a bit and watch the motorcycle races. There were some car racing as well but the motorcycles were and still are more exciting to me.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> I've run this car at a lot of local tracks but mostly at the Mosport GP Track which is fast and a lot of fun to drive on. Gonna sell the car this year though as I don't have time for it anymore.
> 
> Corner 2 and 3.
> 
> ...


Only real course we have here is Atlantic Motorsport Park. Nice track though. The dream is to build and compete a CRX at Targa NFLD some day. I'm supposed to be doing some design and fab work on a Targa can in the coming year. Mid engine Honda 4cyl powered Toyota Echo.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wardo said:


> True.
> 
> But for me another reason I like the truck is that it slows me down a bit when it comes to flying into corners.


My car is too light to throw into fast corners, so I don't do it haha. That said, I know what it takes to make it wiggle - not a lot.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

My last 2 cars have been Mazdas. Very satisfied customer, but it's been 12 years and I'm about ready to start shopping again. By the end of this coming winter, I'd like to have something new. That will set up me up for a few years of warranty after I retire.

But not sure what I'm going to buy. That's why I'm starting 9 months to a year before I buy. I think I still want a hatchback for hauling gear and fun to drive factors, although the small SUV's may get a look. Less fun to drive but easier to see around all the hobby trucks on the road. And finding a manual gearbox appears to be getting harder and harder all the time. I really should grow up, but "I don't waaaaaaaant to."


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

bolero said:


> 2004 Toyota Matrix owner here, it's a great car.
> 
> tons of room inside: fantastic for hauling gear & also sleeping on road trips
> 
> ...


That spindle grille is a bit much, but I think it works on the new RX350 and the LC500 I posted in the very first post. The previous gen just did not get along with that grille.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's my perspective as a wrench twister for a living.

They all are garbage.

Here's something to ponder.
The higher end up the pricetag range of vehicle is...the less reliable it is. 
I see this in every luxury branded vehicle that comes in the shop. Software failures in auto parking systems, Electrical failures in auto cruise control. Auto leveling systems in luxury 4x4's are problematic

The most reliable vehicles that any manufacturer releases... Entry level and mid-level vehicles.
There's the best profit margin vehicles compared to higher priced vehicles. They don't want to bother repairing these vehicles under warranty, so they put the time-tested proven hardware and software into these vehicles.

This is why you'll see 100 2003 Cavaliers on the road and virtually 0 Cadillac CTS 

The CTS is the much more desirable car, but when GM discontinued oil coolers they pretty much condemed that vehicle to the scapyard. 
Every one of the coolers leaked into the coolant and took out the engine, GM discontinued the cooler assembly that sits in the V of the engine, and just like that Cadillac CTS disappeared from the roads.

That's one example I know, there are lots more if google is your friend


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not really a car guy, but for a while I was a loyal Dodge/Chrysler guy. I had great luck with a K-car and a a Shadow, but then a Neon ended the streak. First and last new car. 

Right now I'm driving a 2004 Honda Odyssey which I've been loving. It looks a bit rough because I park too close to the store and folks around here tend to drive trucks that are too big for them, but it runs well.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

djmarcelca said:


> Here's my...
> 
> This is why you'll see 100 2003 Cavaliers on the road and virtually 0 Cadillac CTS
> 
> ...


This explains the millions of older Corollas and Civics I see on the road.

But then again, I'm also biased in that I like Toyota/Lexus. Aren't Lexus' super reliable?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

dmc69 said:


> This explains the millions of older Corollas and Civics I see on the road.
> 
> But then again, I'm also biased in that I like Toyota/Lexus. Aren't Lexus' super reliable?


Yes and no.
the Lexus camry clones are ok, but the other lexus specific vehicles loaded to the nines with options are just as finiky as any of the other luxury branded vehicles.

good with the bad


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> My car is too light to throw into fast corners, so I don't do it haha. That said, I know what it takes to make it wiggle - not a lot.


Nonsense. My CRX is under 1000kg with a full tank of fuel. It will hang with just about anything in the corners


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

greco said:


> No Nissan love here?


Not anymore...lol. Had a few models back in the day; Stanza; 240sx; 300zx (note the upward swing). They still make decent cars though, just nothing that interests me now.

When I was younger, I used to change cars like my shirts. As a busy parent, I dig my trusty 4Runner, she's built to last and takes my abuse well.

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Nonsense. My CRX is under 1000kg with a full tank of fuel. It will hang with just about anything in the corners


Chances are your car rides lower than mine, and has suspension meant for taking corners .


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Chances are your car rides lower than mine, and has suspension meant for taking corners .


Indeed it does. It lives for corners.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> Nonsense. My CRX is under 1000kg with a full tank of fuel. It will hang with just about anything in the corners


Agreed. Hundreds of Brits, right up to the great James Hunt, made great use of Minis. Giant killers. And I mean real mini's, not those overweight pretenders built by some German prestige brand.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Ford. And now that I have Toyota Trucks....Ford.


Im curious to why that is? Without a horse in the race I've heard plenty of the opposite.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

greco said:


> No Nissan love here?


Love the real nissan trucks, Patrol, Safari etc. But those are diesel work horses that you can't buy here.. My first introduction to JDM was my buddies Skyline. Such a fun and cheap car. Twin turbo, all wheel drive, 4 wheel steering, gps, power everything etc all for 10k (10 years ago).

Been a JDM guy ever since.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

MOPAR for me.

I drive a RAM 1500 now, but my last car was a 2006 Dodge Charger that I got as a company car.
My first car was a 1973 Dodge Charger.

I have a 1969 Charger project in the garage.
Seeing a trend? 

I also have a 1971 Chrysler NewYorker in winter storage, waiting for the nicer weather.

My wife drives a Dodge Challenger R/T


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

TheYanChamp said:


> Im curious to why that is? Without a horse in the race I've heard plenty of the opposite.


As a truck, it's good. But the technology is garbage.

Bad GPS (to be fair, I should read the manual - super not intuitive)
Sensors beep in freezing rain, so you think you're going to hit something every 2 minutes (in the dark, it sucks big time).
The rearview camera stinks - one rain and forget it. The ford could deal with anything thanks to the thoughtful placement.
The blindspot indicators have already given up.
The seat seems cheap and buckles when you apply a bit of pressure to the back.
The bluetooth doesn't work as it should (not user error).


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

adcandour said:


> As a truck, it's good. But the technology is garbage.
> 
> Bad GPS (to be fair, I should read the manual - super not intuitive)
> Sensors beep in freezing rain, so you think you're going to hit something every 2 minutes (in the dark, it sucks big time).
> ...



Mechanically okay though? My buddy has I think an '11 F150 he just parked it and bought a Sidekick since it was shitting the bed so much. Apparently you can't check the ATF without a ODBII plug or something? Its running like shit, shaking when idling, shifting like crap, crazy high L/100k. I told him a few things to look at but he's a dealership kinda guy so it would be fair to say he gets the short end as he doesn't know much about it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

When it comes to trucks and you are looking for the top of the line, you can't beat the Chevy with their diesel engine and Alison transmission. They are not cheap but if you need something for hauling it's the best out there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2017)

adcandour said:


> As a truck, it's good. But the technology is garbage.
> 
> Bad GPS (to be fair, I should read the manual - super not intuitive)
> Sensors beep in freezing rain, so you think you're going to hit something every 2 minutes (in the dark, it sucks big time).
> ...


This is why I love my plain Jane vehicles.
No computer gizmo's to screw up.
And plenty of room under the hood to work around everything.

Do some of you youngin's even know what this is?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> This is why I love my plain Jane vehicles.
> No computer gizmo's to screw up.
> And plenty of room under the hood to work around everything.
> 
> Do some of you youngin's even know what this is?


You forget that that was once a piece of technology that blew people away...


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2017)

adcandour said:


> You forget that that was once a piece of technology that blew people away...


like this?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> like this?


Shit - you almost had me on that one.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

laristotle said:


> like this?


Ok so I know the manual window cranks, but you stumped me there, Larry.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

laristotle said:


> like this?


I'm not familiar with that one. Is that a descrambler, or just a converter?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2017)

4Aaron GE said:


> I'm not familiar with that one. Is that a descrambler, or just a converter?


converter.
before these came out, us kids were the tv remote. lol.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> converter.
> before these came out, us kids were the tv remote. lol.


So true!

"Turn it over to channel 13" ..."But Dad, there is something really good on channel 2 now"


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2017)

greco said:


> So true!
> 
> "Turn it over to channel 13" ..."But Dad, there is something really good on channel 2 now"


'And don't turn too fast!'


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I am currently driving a 2016 GMC Sierra Elevation that i like so far. I am not sold to a particular brand, i really like cars and since i got my GMC , i miss to have a fast and fun car for the summer to come, but instead, i drive a motorcycle and i really like it too, but all my friends are selling their and i am getting alone for most of the rides! I don't care being alone for going at work or some rides in the summer, but sometimes it's really fun to hit nice curvy roads with friends! 
Back on cars, i've had Volks GTI, Honda Accord(Modded with a JDM H22A transplant), a Mazdaspeed Protegé, a Mazda 3(Owned this car for 4 year and put over 80k km on it without any assle, surpisingly great car), a fabulous Toyota Corolla(over 300k km without problems and sold it for 1k with a transmission problem in less than 15 minutes), a 2006 Audi S4(Over 200k km on it without any problem) , a Subaru Forester and finally my GMC....
I really like Japanese cars as they seems to be easy and cheap to mod, but there is nothing like a Euro car for the driving experience!
If there would be no more V8 in American cars, i would never think about them anymore, but they are still making great Corvette,Camaro(Z28,ZL1),Mustang(GT),Challenger and Charger(HELLCAT) and even the Grand Cherokee SRT8 is a beast(Let's make America great again) !

I really dig cars, motorcycles and mechanic!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TheYanChamp said:


> Mechanically okay though? My buddy has I think an '11 F150 he just parked it and bought a Sidekick since it was shitting the bed so much. Apparently you can't check the ATF without a ODBII plug or something? Its running like shit, shaking when idling, shifting like crap, crazy high L/100k. I told him a few things to look at but he's a dealership kinda guy so it would be fair to say he gets the short end as he doesn't know much about it.


We have Fords for work trucks. Nothing but trouble with them. We're waiting to see how the new pair survives. So far the new 5.0 seems to be holding up ok.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

vadsy said:


>


Same thing with Chevy Trucks and the newly hatchback Cruize(If i can recall correctly). 
Sorry, but that kind of commercials are more funny than attractive for me.


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

That commercial is almost as bad as those infomercials where nobody can do anything. Seriously, do people think keyless entry, carplay, and bluetooth is a new premium feature nobody else offers? It's like they found the most clueless people ever to try and boost their brand - and anyone with a shred of knowledge isn't buying it. If you watched the full commercial, the price of the car they tested is over 36K USD. Crazy. At that price, you can buy a Honda Accord Touring sedan with a whackload of options.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

It's not that people are clueless, although the last election in Alberta and the USA might say otherwise; it's that most are not expecting those "premium" features in an entry level car such as the Cruze.

However, factory remote start, is still only offered on the absolute highest trim levels of most vehicles.
I had to install a remote starter in my trailblazer, my wife's jeep, and while I was there I put in bluetooth speaker phone radio decks in each vehicle as well.
Mostly for the hands free phone, but also for the usb port that can stream from cell phone internet radio.

Price is relative for new cars. They're all about tge same for similar products. Branding and advertising will cause you think one better than the other.

They aren't though.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> This is why I love my plain Jane vehicles.
> No computer gizmo's to screw up.
> And plenty of room under the hood to work around everything.
> 
> Do some of you youngin's even know what this is?


Early 70's from the looks of it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

corailz said:


> Same thing with Chevy Trucks and the newly hatchback Cruize(If i can recall correctly).
> Sorry, but that kind of commercials are more funny than attractive for me.


The Chevy Cruze you say? Here is a spoof commercial for it.






...and trucks? Here is one but it isn't his strongest showing.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

It doesn't look like it helped boost any sales numbers for the Cruze. There was a decline for year 2016, when the ads were published. The decline of 16% YDT happens for both Canada and USA.

Chevy Cruze Sales Rise 2.8 Percent To 17,324 Units In December 2016

The Malibu, on the other hand, saw an increase of 23% YTD in Canada. It should be taken with a grain of salt, as the sales figures for 2015 were not that high, at only 8800 Canadian units sold for 2015. 

Chevy Malibu Sales Shoot Up Nearly 72 Percent To 18,577 Units In November 2016

For me, the Chevy cars are just not doing it for me in terms of styling. Without the badging, I'd think the Malibu just another Kia. Although it's not a direct doppelganger of, say, a Kia Optima, the styling does seem a bit generic. What defines Kia styling for me is how it seems like they've borrowed elements from different manufacturers and mashed them all into one. The Malibu is just that - it reminds me of a whole bunch of others cars instead of making me feel it's a unique and distinct design.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> What defines Kia styling for me is how it seems like they've borrowed elements from different manufacturers and mashed them all into one. The Malibu is just that - it reminds me of *a whole bunch of others cars* instead of making me feel it's a unique and distinct design.


When I was a kid, I knew pretty much every vehicle I saw on the road and the year of it and it didn't have to be very close to do so. It was the same with my friends. Nowadays, most models have to be real close to know what make and model and often impossible to tell the year. With aerodynamics playing such a large part in the design these days, there is a lot of cookie cutter in car styling.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

GM seams to struggle with the buying habits that changes with the generations after the baby boomers(Not all,but the idea of buying only American and being sold to only one brand was created after the end of the second world war and started to declined after the baby boomers). GM was surfing on this idea for too long and i feel like they would need new marketing/Design and head team to bring new ideas! I consider the experience and the wisdom to be as important as the innovation and the craziness in everything in our lives! When you don't go foward, you are naturally going backward. Sorry GM, and i don't wish any bad future to anyone, but is there a future to this automobile maker? 
Does the new stuff and innovations are too less too late??
Don't get me wrong, i like many Chevy/GMC/Cadillac products, out of the one i like, i could say that equivalent stuff shows up in the competition's lineup, but what seems to hurt GM, is all the other "normal" cars that everyone else seems to do better than GM.




Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

dmc69 said:


> For me, the Chevy cars are just not doing it for me in terms of styling. Without the badging, I'd think the Malibu just another Kia. Although it's not a direct doppelganger of, say, a Kia Optima, the styling does seem a bit generic. What defines Kia styling for me is how it seems like they've borrowed elements from different manufacturers and mashed them all into one. The Malibu is just that - it reminds me of a whole bunch of others cars instead of making me feel it's a unique and distinct design.


And that's particularly sad because Harley Earl, considered the creator of vehicle design, worked for GM. They were ahead of their time back then.

America's Car Design Pioneer

Their Volt and Bolt look like steps in the right direction. I think the lack of quality of the Big 3 (with the exception of their trucks) hurts any new technology attempts more than anything. No Big 3 car is currently on my radar. And I just read yesterday that Tesla has surpassed GM and the other two in some marketing or sales metric.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> When I was a kid, I knew pretty much every vehicle I saw on the road and the year of it and it didn't have to be very close to do so. It was the same with my friends. Nowadays, most models have to be real close to know what make and model and often impossible to tell the year. With aerodynamics playing such a large part in the design these days, there is a lot of cookie cutter in car styling.


While I would not mistake a Mercedes car for an Audi, yeah, I agree there are too many cookie cutter cars on the market.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> When I was a kid, I knew pretty much every vehicle I saw on the road and the year of it and it didn't have to be very close to do so. It was the same with my friends. Nowadays, most models have to be real close to know what make and model and often impossible to tell the year. With aerodynamics playing such a large part in the design these days, there is a lot of cookie cutter in car styling.











There's one of these for sale around here. Single family owned. Wouldn't mistake this for a kia.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Bought a 2016 VW Golf Stationwagen, gas, 1 1/2 years ago after having a 45 year ownership history of various Vdubs.
I got suckered in due to all the 'engineering awards and the German Driving Experience' this current generation had received. I'm done with VW after I dispose of this mal manufactured vehicle. 
( and generally all new cars . ) The warranty is only as good as is the dealership network that stands behind it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Halfassing the idea of getting one of these with a 5 liter V8 and using it mostly for driving to work etc - then keep the other truck for when I need more lockable storage space. So the new truck would be kinda like a smartcar; not much room and a bit easier to fit into small parking spaces. But then I'd have two trucks and have to pay more insurance, change snow tires on two vehicles and so on. RCSBs look nice lowered though and most of the time it's just me and a briefcase so having only two seats isn't a big problem. Have to see how business goes this year - hopefully I'll come to my senses and forget about it...lol


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

dmc69 said:


> If you watched the full commercial, the price of the car they tested is over 36K USD. Crazy. At that price, you can buy a Honda Accord Touring sedan with a whackload of options.


Reminds me of the new Chevy Colorado, or is it Canyon? Either way, 4dr tacoma rip off with a base price of over $50k, loaded it hangs around $70k. TRD Off Road Tacomas are around 38-45. The chevy will be worth 15K in just a few years while again the Tacoma won't depreciate under that for another 20.

Make 'merica great again and buy Buick!


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

djmarcelca said:


> It's not that people are clueless, although the last election in Alberta and the USA might say otherwise


Not sure what you mean exactly. Here in Alberta the tea party north is now merged with the PC's, which is far closer to trump than anything.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

ed2000 said:


> Bought a 2016 VW Golf Stationwagen, gas, 1 1/2 years ago after having a 45 year ownership history of various Vdubs.
> I got suckered in due to all the 'engineering awards and the German Driving Experience' this current generation had received. I'm done with VW after I dispose of this mal manufactured vehicle.
> ( and generally all new cars . ) The warranty is only as good as is the dealership network that stands behind it.


VW has always had lemons, but when you found a good one you couldn't go wrong. From the buses, to older 80's Jettas, to 2006ish diesels, to now deception and devious software.
My buddies 2006 jetta diesel blew a turbo right off the lot, another a few months later. Tried to get his money back and they refused. It blew again a few kms over warranty so he brought it back left the keys in it with a note with his lawyers contact info, took a picture as proof and never heard from them again!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Ford. And now that I have Toyota Trucks....Ford.


My one son wanted a Nissan Titan his whole life, but he owned GM's & Fords along the way. He finally went out & bought the Titan he'd been dreaming of, it was a 2015 or 2016 model. He absolutely hated it. I don't think he even kept it 6 months, traded it in on a used 2014 Ford F150 FX4. Took a huge loss, but he didn't care. %h(*&


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Wardo said:


> Halfassing the idea of getting one of these with a 5 liter V8 and using it mostly for driving to work etc - then keep the other truck for when I need more lockable storage space. So the new truck would be kinda like a smartcar; not much room and a bit easier to fit into small parking spaces. But then I'd have two trucks and have to pay more insurance, change snow tires on two vehicles and so on. RCSBs look nice lowered though and most of the time it's just me and a briefcase so having only two seats isn't a big problem. Have to see how business goes this year - hopefully I'll come to my senses and forget about it...lol


If it helps you make a decision, I've got a set of F150 winter tires that have only seen one season and are almost new 

Will trade for guitar gear...haha


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

adcandour said:


> If it helps you make a decision, I've got a set of F150 winter tires that have only seen one season and are almost new
> 
> Will trade for guitar gear...haha


It's not finding a set of snows on rims it's changing the dame things on two trucks twice a year that I can do without - you want to come over and do that you got a deal ...lol

Friend of mine got a 2017 GMC 2500HD Denali diesel last week. 900 ft/lbs should tow better than the sierra gassers he's been going through about one every two years.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I just run an M&S rated tire year round and do without changing over.
One trade off is a noisier tire.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

LanceT said:


> I just run an M&S rated tire year round and do without changing over.


I did that for about 30 years and it worked well enough but a couple of years ago I was in my friends truck and he was flyin down snow covered back roads way faster than I could have with all seasons. Turns out he had blizzak ice tires or something so I went and got a set of them asap. I also have some kind of hankooks for all season and they have a big ass tread which does fine in heavy snow but they are still a hard compound so I use them for 3 seasons and swap the snows in for winter. Reason that I'm switching to snow/ice tires these days is not so much that they are good in a snow storm but more because they have a soft compound which works good in the rain, snow, slush, slop, cold pavement kinda conditions that make up maybe 90% of my winter driving round here - way more grip and better stopping power than the all seasons but I got by with all seasons for many years too so this ain't a lecture but they sure do feel more confident in winter slop.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

There is no replacement for real winter tires, even out here. And especially this year. 

All-seasons (3 seasons, more accurately) are a compromise for both summer and winter driving. Too hard for cold weather, and too soft and noisy for summer heat. I've got two set of wheels, with true summer and true winter tires. It is worth it because each set lasts twice as long and it takes me all of about 30 minutes twice a year to do the swap in my driveway.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> There is no replacement for real winter tires, even out here. And especially this year.


This. ESPECIALLY if you drive a RWD car in winter (why I don't know). Too many times I've seen BMW's spinning their M+S tires in light snow and having great difficulty driving down a street in winter. I mean... if you can afford a BMW (or any luxury RWD car), then you should presumably be able to afford winter tires, yeah?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> This. ESPECIALLY if you drive a RWD car in winter (why I don't know). Too many times I've seen BMW's spinning their M+S tires in light snow and having great difficulty driving down a street in winter. I mean... if you can afford a BMW (or any luxury RWD car), then you should presumably be able to afford winter tires, yeah?


You reminded me with your post about a lady driving a Mercedes with all season tires and she was stuck on a little berm at the intersection. My friend and I got out and gave here a little push and got her over it but she really shouldn't have been out driving that day.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> VW has always had lemons, but when you found a good one you couldn't go wrong. From the buses, to older 80's Jettas, to 2006ish diesels, to now deception and devious software.
> My buddies 2006 jetta diesel blew a turbo right off the lot, another a few months later. Tried to get his money back and they refused. It blew again a few kms over warranty so he brought it back left the keys in it with a note with his lawyers contact info, took a picture as proof and never heard from them again!


You can't beat an older bug. My brother has a '61 that's gone from car to dune buggy to large quad and now it's a trike. Still running a 1200 motor that's been rebuilt at least 50 times.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TheYanChamp said:


> Reminds me of the new Chevy Colorado, or is it Canyon? Either way, 4dr tacoma rip off with a base price of over $50k, loaded it hangs around $70k. TRD Off Road Tacomas are around 38-45. The chevy will be worth 15K in just a few years while again the Tacoma won't depreciate under that for another 20.
> 
> Make 'merica great again and buy Buick!


I got my eyes on a test truck Colorado with the new 4cyl Duramax diesel a few weeks ago. I was thoroughly impressed


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

No loyalty. I'll buy whatever suits me at the time.
Still pretty happy with my Audi A5, and my wife really likes her Subaru Outback.
depending on my career direction, I might see a tesla in my future someday. a guy at hockey took us out for a spin in his new one, its pretty amazing.


----------

